# Real bed frame for co-sleeping? (with mattress not on the floor)



## ladylove (Mar 6, 2006)

DH and I decided we need a king-sized bed. The problem is he doesn't want to put the mattress on the floor because he thinks it looks funny. And, given we are only on baby #1, we have many, many years of co-sleeping ahead of us, so I can understand why he wants an actual bed frame. So, the "this is only temporary" argument doesn't really work with him.

Does anyone have an actual bed frame and mattress that is low enough to be safe?

DS is almost 11 mo., so I think he is definitely old enough to bed taught how to safely climb off the bed.


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

I have a platform bed with a futon mattress and it is very low to the ground. You can use a regular mattress too, and the slats allow you to go without the extra height of the box spring...

Something like this : http://www.eco-furniture.com/box-spr...wn_1371_14.php

I would not recommend getting a king sized futon though. Flipping them is damn near impossible.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

The Malm bed at Ikea is really low to the ground and not too expensive.


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

This doesn't exactly answer your question, but we use a real bed frame and co sleep. We have a bed rail, which totally looks goofy.


----------



## ladylove (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you so much! I'll pass the links on to DH.


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

We cosleep with 2 kids (3yrs and 9 months old) and have a king bed at regular height with no rails. We've never had an issue. I usually nurse off of one side for most of the night with the baby on the inside of me, but if I have to roll over, I curl my arm around her body so that it's impossible for her to move without touching/waking me.


----------



## Valkyrie9 (Sep 29, 2006)

We use a bed rail because DD ends up perpendicular in the bed and starts wiggling her toes up my nose, so I inch away from her. As I inch, I get closer and closer to the edge. I am convinced that bed rails are there for cosleeping safety to keep the parents in bed, more than they are for the kids.


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
The Malm bed at Ikea is really low to the ground and not too expensive.

we have this bed and it is great for co-sleeping!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

We use a SnugTuck pillow bolster on our regular bed with frame. We just don't leave her in the bed without one of us there too, but our bed is really tall (pillowtop) and even if we put it on the floor it would still be too tall, IMO to not have a barrier of some kind.

So for us, the ST pillow was the best alternative.

But I'd love it if our bed were low enough to the ground where we didn't need anything.


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

We have a regular queen-sized bed on a metal frame. We have mesh bedrails but DD has never come close to rolling off (but she can't crawl yet!) I have read a lot of posts in this forum and there are plenty of co-sleeping families who have regular beds. It seems some people are very, very cautious (mattress on the floor, no blankets, etc.) and some people are very laid-back (pillow-top mattress, down comforter). It's just interesting to me the huge variety of ways people co-sleep.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gradstudentmommy* 
We have a regular queen-sized bed on a metal frame. We have mesh bedrails but DD has never come close to rolling off (but she can't crawl yet!) I have read a lot of posts in this forum and there are plenty of co-sleeping families who have regular beds. It seems some people are very, very cautious (mattress on the floor, no blankets, etc.) and some people are very laid-back (pillow-top mattress, down comforter). It's just interesting to me the huge variety of ways people co-sleep.

As a pillowtop owner, I wanted to point out that many pillowtop mattresses are not remotely lofty enough to be problematic with an infant. Ours isn't.







It's sort of quilted but it's not like a feather bed or anything (I know having slept on a feather bed for years before the baby came). We're very cautious co-sleepers (no comforter, minimal pillows, no pets, etc.), so just because we're on a pillowtop doesn't mean we're laid-back when it comes to our chid's safety.









Not bashing any parents who are more laid-back, just wanted to set the record straight that not all pillowtops are necessarily a concern, since I mentioned the pillowtop in this thread.


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

I didn't mean to say all pillow-tops were unsafe. Actually we have a pillow-top too. We bought it when DD was about 4 months old. It was hard NOT to find a pillow-top. And yes, it's not lofty like a feather top. I'm not sure if I would have felt comfortable having DD on it when she was a newborn but with the mattress pad and bottom sheet tightly on, it's pretty firm. I just meant to say that lots of parents safely co-sleep without following ALL of the guidelines that say, Elizabeth Pantley, suggests. And I didn't mean to imply that "laid back" was equal to "unsafe."


----------



## She2dancer (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
The Malm bed at Ikea is really low to the ground and not too expensive.

We have this one too!!! and love it!! I had no idea it was so popular with other co-sleeping families







!!!


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

We've always had a regular bed frame.We have a queen sized pillow top.I have fallen off but none of the kids have and they are usually on the outside.They like to wedge under us.We recently moved and now we don't use a bed frame just because it didn't make it.


----------



## Kay11 (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *attachedmamaof3* 
We cosleep with 2 kids (3yrs and 9 months old) and have a king bed at regular height with no rails. We've never had an issue. I usually nurse off of one side for most of the night with the baby on the inside of me, but if I have to roll over, I curl my arm around her body so that it's impossible for her to move without touching/waking me.

Same for us. And as the kids get older they just acquire that same skill we have that prevents us from falling out of bed at night.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We have a king sized futon on a platform bed. Not super low to the ground, but we're comfortable with it.

And I WOULD suggest a king sized futon. It was the smartest bed choice we could have made. Ours does not need to be flipped









-Angela


----------

